# Preventing Dog Erection?



## Ravenix

Ah... yeah, I'll just ask. Dose anyone know anyway to cut back on a male dogs.... over excitement? My 6 month old malamute/husky mix gets a full on erection whenever he gets excited about anything! Food, walks, meeting a new person, a ride in the car.... it's not that he's trying to mount anyone but the pink torpedo is really starting to gross me out. I guess I wouldn't mind if was every once in a while, but this is multiple times a day! And it's not just the tip.... he get's the full monty hanging out.

Any sugestions????


----------



## bluedawg

Is he fixed?

ETA: In first!!


----------



## animalcraker

Is he neutered yet?


----------



## Ravenix

Yes, I had him neutered at 5 and 1/2 months. It's been a month since then, I thought at the time it would help.... but so far no effect.


----------



## Patt

I would ask your vet, this could become a painful problem.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

About the only time Butch does this is when he sits in my neighbors lap (who is an elderly woman). He doesn't do it at the dog park or anywhere else...just with her. That's the main thing I dislike about male dogs. But I love my little man so I put up with it.


----------



## Willowy

I know a dog (neutered) who does that all the time. My mom says he has poor muscle tone (he's fat), so he can't keep it in  . I doubt that's the case with an active young Husky, though. Sorry, I don't know what can help, just that some dogs do it and some don't....I've never seen Moose's red rocket, and Toby doesn't do it very often.


----------



## Mdawn

I haven't noticed it with my Lab since he was neutered. With my Mastiff though...its out all the time it seems.  It doesn't bother me though...he can't help it and all males dogs do it at some point or another.


----------



## MyCharlie

Patt said:


> I would ask your vet, this could become a painful problem.


Hahaha! I'm sorry to laugh - I know it was a serious suggestion. But it reminds me of the Viagra warnings "if you have an 'issue' for more than four hours, please seek medical attention"


----------



## Patt

MyCharlie said:


> Hahaha! I'm sorry to laugh - I know it was a serious suggestion. But it reminds me of the Viagra warnings "if you have an 'issue' for more than four hours, please seek medical attention"


The reason I said that is a couple of weeks ago a lady brought her dog (adult) to the vets, he was unable to retract his penis back into the sheath. It is extremely painful for the dog. He had meds to help relieve the pain and also help everything get back to normal. I don't think it is very common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Wimble Woof

Has he been looking at show dog magazines when you're not around? I'd be searching his room!

Seriously though, its quite normal, some do it more than others, keep a close eye on it (well, you know what I mean) and at the very least give your vet a call and see if they have any concerns over it.


----------



## Dieselsmama

Wimble Woof said:


> Has he been looking at show dog magazines when you're not around? I'd be searching his room!
> 
> Seriously though, its quite normal, some do it more than others, keep a close eye on it (well, you know what I mean) and at the very least give your vet a call and see if they have any concerns over it.


I'm trying very hard to be mature and not find this amusing, but the magazine comments pushed me over


----------



## Stretchy Glue

All I can say is "Boys will be boys." He's about the equavlent to a 3-4 year old kid. I know when I worked in a daycare, the little boys would panic sometimes because they "felt something". My chocolate lab didn't have that problem but my black lab is 5 months and he seems to be having it lately. He's going in for his "de-masculinization" surgery this week and I'm hoping that will help things out.


----------



## shane1v

Ravenix said:


> Ah... yeah, I'll just ask. Dose anyone know anyway to cut back on a male dogs.... over excitement? My 6 month old malamute/husky mix gets a full on erection whenever he gets excited about anything! Food, walks, meeting a new person, a ride in the car.... it's not that he's trying to mount anyone but the pink torpedo is really starting to gross me out. I guess I wouldn't mind if was every once in a while, but this is multiple times a day! And it's not just the tip.... he get's the full monty hanging out.
> 
> Any sugestions????


HAHAHA... my sympathies, but this is the main reason I like female dogs!


----------



## FilleBelle

Just a side note...what you are witnessing is not an erection. You would know a canine erection if you saw one!

When you look at your dogs nether-regions, the furry part that sticks out down there is not actually the penis. It is a sheath that covers the penis. The penis hangs out inside or, as you have noticed, not. 

There's no reason to be embarassed by your dog's anatomy, although you will be happy to hear that many dogs outgrow this behavior.


----------



## poodleholic

Can't help but laugh! My male is neutered, but will sometimes show some pink . . .I just tell him to put that lipstick back in it's case! ROFL


----------



## ara28

I have had the same question for a LONG time but hadn't asked anyone because I thought it was a weird think to ask. Everytime I come home and he's been sleeping, he wakes up with an erection, yes an erection. It looks like his testicles grew back in the wrong spot. My sister saw it once and said "OMG, did they forget to remove one of his testicles?!" LOL, I said no. So yes, an actual dog erection is definately different than his penis sticking out. Which my dog does on a regular basis, not the erection, just having his penis hanging out. I always tell him, "put your penis away." He doesn't usually listen. A lot of people mistake his red rocket as an erection and it irritates me because you can tell when a dog has an erection, TRUST me. Anyways, he's about 2/12ish and I got him neutered a year ago and it still happens to him. Oh well.


----------



## loratliff

FilleBelle said:


> Just a side note...what you are witnessing is not an erection. You would know a canine erection if you saw one!
> 
> When you look at your dogs nether-regions, the furry part that sticks out down there is not actually the penis. It is a sheath that covers the penis. The penis hangs out inside or, as you have noticed, not.
> 
> There's no reason to be embarassed by your dog's anatomy, although you will be happy to hear that many dogs outgrow this behavior.


Why do you say that what she's seeing isn't an erection? She wasn't talking about the furry sheath... she was talking about full-on lipstick.

Doesn't sound too abnormal to me considering his age and that he's just recently been altered. I'd mention it to a vet, but it seems likely that it's just a phase.


----------



## Willowy

loratliff said:


> Why do you say that what she's seeing isn't an erection? She wasn't talking about the furry sheath... she was talking about full-on lipstick.


A dog's "lipstick" hanging out isn't necessarily an erection. If he were having a true erection, he would be larger....more engorged, I guess you'd say. Just seeing the red rocket isn't the same as seeing an erection. He just can't keep in it his sheath.


----------



## melgrj7

Its pretty normal. Lloyd had his out a lot when we got him. Everytime he was excited (often when meeting new people . . . we just told people he really liked him. He outgrew this for the most part. For him it was around 8months until he was a year probably that it was very frequent. Now it still happens sometimes, but not as often.


----------



## FilleBelle

loratliff said:


> Why do you say that what she's seeing isn't an erection? She wasn't talking about the furry sheath... she was talking about full-on lipstick.
> 
> Doesn't sound too abnormal to me considering his age and that he's just recently been altered. I'd mention it to a vet, but it seems likely that it's just a phase.


I say this because it isn't an erection  She is indeed seeing the pink penis sticking out of its furry sheath, but she would know an erection when she saw one. The dog's penis enlarges considerably and becomes a deep red color. In general one would also be able to see the knot at the end that allows the male to tie to the female. Viewable penis does not equal erection, it just equals viewable penis and there's no way to stop that. That's like asking a female dog to hide her nipples or something.

I just wanted to be clear with the OP (and whoever) that when you see a bit of dog lipstick, you're just seeing some anatomy. It has nothing to do with sexual excitement, mating, etc.


----------



## Shalva

FilleBelle said:


> I say this because it isn't an erection  She is indeed seeing the pink penis sticking out of its furry sheath, but she would know an erection when she saw one. The dog's penis enlarges considerably and becomes a deep red color. In general one would also be able to see the knot at the end that allows the male to tie to the female. Viewable penis does not equal erection, it just equals viewable penis and there's no way to stop that. That's like asking a female dog to hide her nipples or something.
> 
> I just wanted to be clear with the OP (and whoever) that when you see a bit of dog lipstick, you're just seeing some anatomy. It has nothing to do with sexual excitement, mating, etc.



I agree I just saw this..... 

what you see when a dog is sitting or has it "hanging" out so to speak is not a full on erection..... I was amazed at the ummmm size of an actual erection when I took a golden retriever to be collected when we bred Kaelyn a year ago..... it nearly hit the ground..... 

I agree with fille.... what you are seeing is not a full on erection just a bit of the ole "red rocket" as we delicately call it in this house and that has nothing to do with excitement, mating etc. 

s


----------



## gizmobaby

Get him neutered if he isn't already  Sometimes erections aren't always sexual, he's just "aroused" by something that he wants or it might be it just hangs out for no reason (like humans).

I don't really try to prevent it. I just let it happen, as long as he is doing no harm to either one of us. lol. Nature's calling, not much you can do.


----------



## dulaney0330

this is main reason why I will always have female dogs!  lol


----------



## oliwog

my dog just has had the weirdest of experiences, hes a staffy cross an has been neutered at 6 months,hes 3 now. to the month almost.
anyways we was just playing around like we do an he started kinda humping my head, now ive seen him do this to other dogs in a dominance kinda thing cos he didnt know wot to do until he learnt it from his un-neutered brother who started humping him, anyway this is something hes never done to me before cos he wont dominate me not in that way anyway.
now the humping bit i thought was funny at first cos usually its under his control an i can tell him no an he will stop even a lil smack on the bum an he stops but this time it was different he couldnt control it an it was like he was having spasms he couldnt stop an even he was worried i could tell by his face, this humping lasted like 7-10 minutes an even when he was trying to sit in his bed his bum was still humping an he couldnt stop it, i tried to stop it but it wouldnt.
then i noticed the size of his willy it was like 6 times bigger than his usual boner he gets when humping things an looked rather swollen, it actually was quit worrying cos it seemed his boner was soo big it was causing the spasms,
trust me i dont mean to sound rude but it was huge an seriously i never seen it that big. ever.
i just wanted to know if this was normal i mean ive seen dogs kinda humping with boners an stuff but this was something else an not even my dog could control it, and it really was like the boner/erection was controlling him as even my dog was worried an looked scared of wot was happening. he just kept looking at his erection an humping bum with a sorry look on his face. like help me stop this. 
it was funny i suppose but also a bit worrying, im not joking by the way i was gonna video it cos of how bad it was but then it started to stop. he seems fine now but he didint like it an it went on for long enough.
just wondered wot happened as he couldnt control it an didnt like it so want to try to make sure it doesnt happen again or if it does wots best to stop it.


----------



## kerplunk105

dulaney0330 said:


> this is main reason why I will always have female dogs!  lol


Me too! I've only ever had females!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

Ok people. I will speak to you about this from an EXPERIENCE level, ok? 

If you see the lipstick, yes, the dog is having some form of erection. In dogs, this may not always be actually sexually related, excitement, happiness, pleasure of any kind can result in your seeing the bulb of the penis through the sheath (the "extra testicles" syndrome LOL!!) or the tip (or more) of the penis poking through the end of the sheath.

A full blown erection on a dog is OBVIOUS, and if you have not witnessed a collection or breeding, you have probably never seen it. If you are not familiar with what a fully erect canine penis looks like, it can be very shocking. Blood red, and MANY times larger than his normal relaxed state.

(warning, graphic images) 

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~rootk001/semen_coll3.JPG

http://www.vivo.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/reprod/semeneval/dogcoll3.jpg

For the OP, your puppy will almost certainly outgrow this behavior as his hormone levels decrease as a result of his castration.

I almost always advise folks who have randy young boys like this that they need more EXERCISE.


----------



## cshellenberger

TY Red, and with that I'm CLOSING a thread that was dead for two years


----------

